
Ethical ad blocking: Magic Lasso Adblock 2.0 - happybuy
https://www.magiclasso.co/insights/introducing-magic-lasso-adblock-2/
======
JohnFen
Color me skeptical. The "community whitelist" approach is seriously limited,
and such whitelists tend not to pay attention to the privacy problems that ad
networks bring.

I'll just continue to block all Javascript. This allows truly ethical websites
to run static ads, and blocks a ton of tracking.

Also, I have a little bit of nitpicking here -- referring to what Magic Lasso
does as "ethical ad blocking" implies that other approaches to ad blocking are
unethical. I don't agree with that characterization at all.

~~~
happybuy
> I'll just continue to block all Javascript. This allows truly ethical
> websites to run static ads, and blocks a ton of tracking.

This is definitely a potential approach for 'Pro' users. E.g. those people who
understand and can workaround any issues that may arise when JavaScript is not
available on a website.

For non-Pro users however, Community Whitelists may be a good alternative. It
allows advertising on the small number of websites which do it responsibly
while also blocking the potential for tracking across the broader web.

As there is a threshold that a site needs to meet to be on the Community
Whitelists, it means that only a small number of sites would be whitelisted
and cross-site tracking is still blocked.

